# Violet's Farm House - May 2020



## AdeyM (Jun 1, 2020)

My first report here and the 3rd location I've done in the last 2 weeks. I'll post reports to the other locations soon. I shoot on film so great care is taken in taking these shots!

This farm house is also known by another name which is how I was able to locate it so to protect it somewhat, I've renamed it.

*Things I found out during my explore: * The last person living here was an elderly woman called Violet and she passed away in early 2018. The house has been relatively untouched since then. There are still a lot of personal belongings here and some rooms look so pristine it's as if Violet just nipped out to the shops and will be back shortly.

Anyway, onwards we go...



























































































I wasn't expecting to find much inside the following barn, however...




























Apparently, the house went up for sale this past weekend and I did it just in time!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 1, 2020)

It's a nice house. Done it myself recently. Nice snaps


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice photos, well done for a firsr explore. I'm glad the house is up for sale as it's not vandalised so it will be taken over by someone who will look after it.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 1, 2020)

Timing is everything...


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 2, 2020)

It's a lovely place, love the pics on this report


----------



## Pezza1995 (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow what a beautiful house!! 
Good find and amazing photos!!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah very nice that well done!


----------



## Ha.zel (Jun 17, 2020)

What a fantastic find, I'd love to find somewhere as untouched as this. I love your use of film as well, it really makes the shots something special.


----------

